# Breeders, post your locations :)



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I was wondering if there are breeders on this forum who would like to post their locations so people who might live nearby could drop by and buy/take left over bettas. ^^"

I live in Orange County California. Anyone breed near me? I'm looking for a pretty, male VT! ^^ (I don't want to support places like Walmart if I can help it).


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

It would be nice if there was a website that was lept up to date on breeders in local areas. I live near Philadelphia and I am tired of having to rely on Petsmart and a small local shop(whose Betta's look as bad as the ones in Petsmart).


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

im currently spawning...first time but i hope its not the last, i live in California in the high desert


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

lol, I was looking into breeders too, too many horror stories that I've read on here lol. I'm in Canton Ohio lol, my uncle lives in southern California though.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Denver 

Shipping (if you know what your doing) isn't dangerous but if you can pick up would it be great.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Should I post the locations on top?
Thanks for posting!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Starbright said:


> Should I post the locations on top?
> Thanks for posting!


If you want you can post them at the top.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I thought I'd be able to edit my thread post o_o I guess I can't?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can edit if its within a certain time frame.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not a breeder, just interested in buying from one, lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

rb500 said:


> I'm not a breeder, just interested in buying from one, lol


I'm setting several spawning attempts right now. If you want to buy you can go through me


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the offer. I think I really can't commit to much right now. I'm just planning on getting my first betta in a few days lol. But I have hear terrible things about stores, so I will be buying from breeders eventually. ; )


----------

